# Anyone try the NuForce MCH-3SE-C7?



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has the NuForce MCH-3SE-C7 7-channel amp and what it compares to?

I currently have a Earthquake Supernova 5-channel amp which I like but still is not the same as the EAD PM2000 I sold. The Earthquake actually replaced a Theta Dreadnaught which directly followed the EAD and it was a disappointment, my dealer actually recommended the Earthquake over the Theta and he was right.

I did speak to someone else who replaced a EAD PM8300 with the NuForce and he likes it but that is the only person I could find. I also think his EAD may have not been working correctly as what he was hearing wasn't close to what I heard in my system.

I don't have any local NuForce dealers near me (at least none that are still in business:no I would have to buy one without hearing it first.

I use Von Schweikert speakers all around and cross them over at 80hz to my subs, they are very dynamic speakers when driven properly so I am hoping this is a dynamic amp.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Do the NuForce amps use the ICEpower technology?

I have not heard too much about them here at the Shack.

If you are considering a Class D amp, you might look at the Wyred 4 Sound amps.

I was considering the Wyred 4 Sound amps but ended up opting for the Emotiva XPA-1 Monoblocks for the front mains... for a different speaker setup than I have now of course.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello,

I can't comment on the multichannel amp but I used to use 2 ref 9.02's for the front and 3 ref 8.02's for center and rears. The speed, dynamics, and clarity of those amps were excellent for home theatre. I used them in conjunction with a Sherwood p965. I was very happy with the combo. However, I had to downsize for financial reasons. I later tried an Aragon 2005 and that amp was flat and boring compared to the Nuforces. I eventually sold it all.

If I ever get into separates again for HT I will definitely go class D as I think they excel in this application.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think the NuForce is ICE powered but another form of digital amp.

I have heard about the Wyred amps but they don't seam to come up used to often which is probably a good sign for them. If there was one locally for a good price then I would definitely try it.

I also liked the light weight of the amp as we are currently buying homes so we are going to be moving a lot for the next year or 2 and the Earthquake is killing me.

Since there has not been that much talk about the NuForce then that is not good. If it was really great then it would get talked up more but that doesn't seam to be the case.

If it wasn't so pricey I would have bought it already but I am worried that if I don't like it it might be hard to sell it.

If I do pick it up I will write up some thoughts about the amp here and possibly a new thread.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey MikeL,

Your comments mirror what I heard from someone else but the lack of info on the multi-channel version is what makes me pause.

I did have Aragon amps in the past as well and while good for Jazz and easy listening they were a little too laid back for movies, flat is a good word to use after having dynamic.

If I can cut a sweet enough deal then I will give the NuForce a shot.

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The guys over at Next Level use to sell NuForce and there was a lot of talk in their forum at one time. The forum looks pretty dead and I do not see NuForce listed as one of their sponsors any longer, but it may be worth searching their forum for comments. I do know at one time they raved about how great an amp they were, but IIRC, they did have some issues early on.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow Sonnie,

I just checked out your link to the Fi Riser sub..........that is just sick:T

Outstanding theater room you have there!

I am going to see if I can get a better deal on the NuForce and if the price is right I will just get it to hear for myself.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

Just to clarify they are not Ice modules. They use their own proprietary technology. I purchased them from the guys at Next Level and yes Sonnie you are right that forum is totally dead av wise.

Regards,
Mike


----------

